
Facebook ads 90% of traffic is coming from bots and fake visit - edward8628
https://www.facebook.com/business/help/community/question/?id=10153880424557933
======
edward8628
and also look at the post here, it was 2012
[https://techcrunch.com/2012/07/30/startup-claims-80-of-
its-f...](https://techcrunch.com/2012/07/30/startup-claims-80-of-its-facebook-
ad-clicks-are-coming-from-bots/)

